# connectez vous a itunes pour utiliser les notifications push



## PhilGen (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Depuis la mise à jour de Ios7.0.3 sur mon iphone 4, j'ai le message suivant: "connectez vous a itunes pour utiliser les notifications push" qui s'affiche plusieurs fois ou continuellement à chaque ouverture d'application. Par exemple, je n'ai plus accès à MacgMobile, l'affichage apparait continuellement.... La connexion à iTune ne change rien.
merci pour votre aide.


----------



## twinworld (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part, comme je le disais dans ce message http://forums.macg.co/ios/retours-mise-a-jour-ios-7-0-3-a-1232321.html, la restauration de l'iPhone a tout résolu. J'ai parcouru des tas d'autres forums et je n'ai pas vu d'autres solutions proposées.

Cordialement.


----------



## Berry (25 Octobre 2013)

j'ai le même soucis après mise à jour 703 OTA (ça m'apprendra à faire la feignasse )
Je tente actuellement un restauration, mais quand j'ai lancé la procédure, ça m'a relancé le téléchargement de la mise à jour 703 intégrale (1,12 Go) ????!!!!
Moi pas comprendre 

on verra bien 

sinon y'a une alternative mais j'ose pas
Récupérer iMessage, FaceTime et les notifications en Push avec iOS7 ! ?Blog de Florent Bertiaux


----------



## twinworld (25 Octobre 2013)

moi j'avais téléchargé la mise à jour avant de la lancer, lors du premier essai. Donc la restauration a commencé n'a pas nécessité le téléchargement au préalable.


----------



## Berry (26 Octobre 2013)

Après téléchargement de la mise à jour entière et restauration, plus de bug "push"

ça sera donc ma dernière màj OTA :rateau:


----------



## SwissMade (28 Octobre 2013)

Et voilà, depuis que je suis passé à io7.0.3, j'ai ce message qui tourne en boucle sur la plupart de mes apps. Il est devenu inutilisable... Je l'éteins et rallume 10x par jour et je ne peux plus utiliser 90% des mes apps... 
Pas de solutions de la part d'Apple pour le moment.
Il semblerai que ce problèmes soit sur les iPhones 4 uniquement.
Je sais qu'il y a un crack, mais je ccherche la solution officielle d'Apple.
Une idée?
Merci!


----------



## SwissMade (29 Octobre 2013)

Pareil... Mon iPhone 4 est devenu inutilisable...
 J'ai jamais fait de restauration... Il faut le faire depuis iTunes? 
 Quel est la com officielle d'Apple par rapport à ce problème? "Achetez-vous un 5S!", c'est ça?


----------



## twinworld (29 Octobre 2013)

oui, il faut faire une restauration depuis iTunes. Si votre iPhone est inutilisable, pas la peine de faire une sauvegarde avant. iTunes va effacé ce qu'il y a sur votre appareil, installer le nouvel OS puis restaurer les données depuis la dernière sauvegarde disponible sur votre ordi.

Attention, il faut bien laisser le processus aller jusqu'au bout. iTunes travaille en 3 temps. A la fin de l'installation du système, vous allez voir votre iPhone avec uniquement les applications natives. Il ne faut pas paniquer. La restauration se fera dans la foulée. 

Je souligne cela parce que j'ai eu moi même un moment de frayeur au milieu de l'installation, avant de m'apercevoir que la restauration n'était pas commencée.

je ne sais plus si je l'ai déjà indiqué, mais j'ai un iPhone 4. Donc peu importe la politique commerciale d'Apple, l'iOS 7 tourne sur la version 4 de nos mobiles.


----------



## SwissMade (29 Octobre 2013)

Pas de com d'apple. (sans doute veulent-ils inciter les gens à acheter du neuf plutôt que de réparer du pas trop vieux..)
 Restore complet (4 heures ) règle le problème. Chiant et toujours stressant, mais pas d'autre solution.


----------



## SwissMade (29 Octobre 2013)

twinworld a dit:


> oui, il faut faire une restauration depuis iTunes. Si votre iPhone est inutilisable, pas la peine de faire une sauvegarde avant. iTunes va effacé ce qu'il y a sur votre appareil, installer le nouvel OS puis restaurer les données depuis la dernière sauvegarde disponible sur votre ordi.
> 
> Attention, il faut bien laisser le processus aller jusqu'au bout. iTunes travaille en 3 temps. A la fin de l'installation du système, vous allez voir votre iPhone avec uniquement les applications natives. Il ne faut pas paniquer. La restauration se fera dans la foulée.
> 
> ...



Ok, merci. Je l'ai fait après avoir fait un backup... Pas envie de me taper la reconfig de 3 ans d'apps!! 
Et oui, ça à fonctionné... 4 heures de temps...
Pas cool... Mais bon, c'est la 1ere fois que j'ai un soucis avec mon vieux iPhone 4, et là, il est repartit pour 5 ans... Alors je n'ai pas à me plaindre... ;-)


----------

